# Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2018)

*Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Hey Leute,

ich bin jetzt schon länger am schauen wegen neuer Gehäuselüfter. Die alten waren beim Case dabei und nerven jetzt mit Störgeräuschen.

Ich brauche 3*120mm Lüfter und 2* 140mm Lüfter. Vielleicht werden es anfangs auch nur die 120mm Lüfter und wenn es mit den Temperaturen passt lasse ich die 140er weg.

Allerdings kann ich mich nicht so wirklich entscheiden. 

Als 120er habe ich im Kopf (jeder der 120er wird vertikal verbaut):

- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (davon besitze ich 2 für meinen Morpheus, gefallen soweit)
- Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe jeweils nur eine Variante ausgewählt, ob PWM oder 3-pin spielt erstmal keine Rolle und auch die Farbgebung (Noctua und Noisblocker) ist jetzt erstmal zweitrangig.
Ich brauche einfach ein paar Meinungen, welcher dieser Lüfter (und anderer guter, falls ich welche vergessen habe) als Gehäuselüfter taugt. Case ist das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3. Vorne 2 einsaugend, hinten einer ausblasend.

Bei den 140ern fallen mir ehrlich gesagt nur die größeren Versionen der 120er ein (wobei es keine gibt beim Noctua; vllt der hier Noctua NF-A14 PWM, 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ? )

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Moin

Die Venturi habe ich jetzt schon seid längerem im Gebrauch. Im Moment zwei 140er und einen 120er, angeschlossen bei 5 Volt Festspannung. Unhörbar und der PC steht neben mir auf dem Tisch. 
Bei 7 Volt schaufeln die 140er ordentlich Luft und man hört einen leichten Luftstrom. Der 120er ist bei 7 Volt wahrnehmbar, aber nicht unangenehm.


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

So viele Lüfter bringen keine Temperaturvorteile mehr halte ich für Geldverschwendung und Hochtreiben der Lautstärke. Beschränk dich auf 2-3 140iger Lüfter und lass die 120iger weg. Selbst hab ich die Pure Wings und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Ich werde es erstmal mit 3* 120mm Lüftern testen. Allerdings brauche ich da noch etwas Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

s12 sind extrem unkritisch was den einsatzzweck angeht (keine ansauggeräusche) und haben das leiseste (imo lautlose) lager.
SW3 sind ebenfalls gut, unkritisch und ne gute kombi aus fördervolumen und druck
hf12 sind enorm effizient. lager ist nicht ganz so lautlos, im ansaugbereich kann es bei hohen rpm strömungsgeräusche geben
eLoops sind gut, aber zicken


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Primär will ich ja eine gute Kombi aus geringer Lautstärke und gleichzeitig gutem Fördervolumen. 
Von den eLoops weiß ich, dass sie Probleme machen, wenn sie Hindernisse (Radiator, etc.) im Ansaugbereich haben.  Oder was meinst du  mit zicken?
Und was genau meinst du mit effizient?  Stromverbrauch?
Danke für die Info über die S12. Bei denen war ich mir nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Ich bin nicht sicher was genau Narbennarr mit "zickig" meint, aaaber meine eLoops haben mich eins gelehrt: Rechnung sorgfältig aufheben, ggf. reklamieren! 

Hatte einige, vor allem 120er, eLoops im Einsatz, einfach weil ich sie genial finde...von der Optik. 
Und leise können sie ja auch sein. Aber, in etwa die Hälfte der Lüfter hat unangenehm bei unterschiedlichen Umdrehungen gebrummt/vibriert bzw. dies ans Gehäuse übertragen oder von diesem eher verstärkt.  

Der eine 120er PWM machte zwischen 650 und 800 rpm ein brummen/summen/vibrieren, nervig. Mein 120er, non PWM mit glaube 1300rpm max, muss man so dermaßen fest ans Gehäuse Schrauben, dass sich der Rahmen verbiegt, weil er auf 5V sonst auch nervige Summ/Brumm-Vibrationen ans Gehäuse abgibt.Wirklich nervtötend und eine ewige Sucherei, wo welcher Lüfter Vibrationen ans Case abgibt. Ein anderer "eierte" ganz fürchterlich bei bestimmten niedrigen rpm...usw.
Hab' ehrlich µmm-weise die Schrauben am Lüfter zugedreht oder gelockert um das Brummen weg zu bekommen bzw. zu reduzieren

Wiederum ein andere 120er PWM, damals kurz nach Release gekauft, läuft immer noch ohne zu "zicken". Den einen und anderen eLoops hab ich in die Tonne geworfen, weil sie bei bestimmen rpm nervten; meistens bemerkt man das dann schön im Idle, wenn der PC ruhig sein soll.

Wenn ich mir für meinen nächsten PC Lüfter kaufe (ich hoffe bald), dann wandern die eLoops in den Elektroschrott und ich versuch es mit SW3 oder den schwarzen Noctua Chromax.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



BreadBoy schrieb:


> Primär will ich ja eine gute Kombi aus geringer  Lautstärke und gleichzeitig gutem Fördervolumen.


Die guten Fractal HF sind sowohl in 120mm als auf in 140mm eine klare Empfehlung. bleibt die Frage der Ansteuerung
und ob das Board mit 3-PIN Lüftern, also spannungsgesteuert, umgehen kann. Wenn nicht, kauft man keine teuren
und oft klackernden 4-PIN PVM Lüfter, sondern diesen kleinen Okolythen:
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin Transformer Single | Steuergerate | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



azzih schrieb:


> So viele Lüfter bringen keine Temperaturvorteile mehr


Vier Lüfter mit 6V sind erheblich leiser als zwei Lüfter mit 12V. Und sechs Lüfter mit 4V sind sowas von unhörbar. 
Aber gut, jeder hat andere Prioritäten. Im Prinzip reicht ein 120mm Lüfter im Heck, um jeden PC zu kühlen, aber 
wer tut sich freiwillig einen Noctua mit 3000U/min an?

Meine Meinung


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Das Problem mit den eLoops war mir so nicht bekannt. Ich habe wie gesagt 2 davon im Einsatz; die laufen aber ohne Probleme.

Es scheint mir, als ob sich ein Trend Richtung Fractal HF entwickelt. Die eLoops scheinen auch raus zu sein.
Wie stehen die Fractal HF im Vergleich zu den Noctua da? Sind die qualitativ ähnlich? Schließlich zahle ich bei den Noctua auch für die lange Garantie.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



BreadBoy schrieb:


> Primär will ich ja eine gute Kombi aus geringer Lautstärke und gleichzeitig gutem Fördervolumen.


Mein Tip - Miracle Wip...ähhh Silent Wing 3^^

Lautstärke fantastisch Luftvolumen Prima! 5x SW3 + 1x im Netzteil - 2 schalten sich erst bei 60°C CPU Temp. ein also nie mit dem Brocken 3. Die drehen auf 400-500U/min im idle kaum hörbar nur der Luftstrom leicht!
Meine Gehäuse Temperatur liegt im Idle bei ca. 4°C über Raum 3x SW3 ( Stylisches Bi-Metall Thermomenter im Gehäuse^^). bei hohen Drehzahlen klingt der Luftstrom auch nicht aufdringlich.
Corsair 750D AF, Silent Wing 3 (kein HF)

Die eLoops sind mir zu laut/ Die Noktua sind mir zu rau..^^
Die BQ Pure Wings 2 und die Aerocool Death Silence(Hängend-Lagergeräusche) sind mir übriegens auch zu laut. Der Wingboost 3 ist auch sehr rau im Luftstrom.
Persöhnlicher Geschmack!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



BreadBoy schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den eLoops war mir so nicht bekannt. Ich habe wie gesagt 2 davon im Einsatz; die laufen aber ohne Probleme.


Sie sind weiterhin ganz toll, um höhe Drücke für sehr dicke Radiatoren aufzubauen. Ansonsten sind sie nur teuer. Ich habe einen als Gehäuselüfter, ein Fractal HF macht aber eindeutig mehr Wind bei weniger Geräusch.



BreadBoy schrieb:


> Wie stehen die Fractal HF im Vergleich zu den Noctua da?


Noctuas lohnen nur, wenn man das Zubehör braucht, die Y-Adapter und Spannungsreduzierkabel (Noiseadapter) sind gut. Höre Dir die Soundfiles an und schau auf die Messwerte [1]. BeQuiet ist bei mir schon lange raus. Sie sind leise bei hohen Drehzahlen, aber was nützt es, wenn keine Luft strömt? Dazu machen die SW3 hin und wieder ein tiefes metallisches Brummen, vermutlich vom Motor. Ich habe das in meinem DPP-11 Lüfter gehabt, der Kabelbinder hat es in ersten Analysen verstört festgestellt [2]. 

Die HF von Fractar sind perfekte Lüfter, solange man nicht auf 4-PIN besteht (für CPU-Lüfter ist das meistens notwendig) und solange es nicht um sehr dicke Radiatoren geht. Sie einfach ohne eigene Lüfterkurve an ein Mainboard zu hängen funktioniert aber nicht, weil sie dann zu hoch drehen werden und es wird laut. Sie leben von niedrigen Drehzahlen. Ich bin mit meinem HF14 restlos zufrieden, er ist im Vergleich zum eLoop, Noctua und SW2 Lüfter eindeutig eine Liga weiter. Soweit meine Erfahrung und individuelle Bewertung

[1] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016
[2] SW2 im Vergleich mit SW3
...


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Ich habe mir jetzt das aus deinen Links und ein paar weitere Tests zum Fractal HF angeschaut. Ich denke ich werde mir ein paar davon kaufen. 
Allerdings habe ich gesehen, dass man beim 140er die Möglichkeit bekommt diesen auch an einem 120er Mount zu befestigen.
Lohnt es sich den größeren Lüfter zu holen? Von der Leistung her bestimmt nicht, aber so ist er ja wenigstens vielseitiger einsetzbar.

Und kann ein älteres Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H) diese Lüfter steuern? Im BIOS kann ich nur zwischen ein paar festgelegten Profilen und dem manuellen (hier steht dann nur etwas mit PWM) Betrieb wählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Schau in Dein Gehäuse, ob Platz für 140mm Lüfter an den Stellen ist, wo 120mm Lüfter eingebaut sind.

 Geizhals meint: 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 4x Lüfter 4-Pin, glaube ich nicht.... 
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Was sagt das Handbuch? Schauen wir auf Seite 23:
GA-H97-D3H (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> der CPU-Lüfter Adapter ist ein PWM gesteuerter Anschluss mit fest 12V und einem PWM Signal über "4" Speed Control
die drei SYS Lüfteranschlüsse sind gefakte 4-PIN Adapter mit Spannungsregelung (12V-Speedcontroll)
Der Anschluss CPU Optional hat fest 12V und sollte nicht genutzt werden

Die beiden Fractal HF Lüfter sind also ideal


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



BreadBoy schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich den größeren Lüfter zu holen? Von der Leistung her bestimmt nicht, aber so ist er ja wenigstens vielseitiger einsetzbar.



Ein 140mm Lüfter muss für den gleichen Luftdurchsatz weniger drehen als ein 120. Also ist 140mm leiser.
Die Fractal haben einen Hören Luftdurchsatz als die SW3 aber sind bei 100% wesentlich lauter. genau wie die eLoop


----------



## BreadBoy (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Wow, danke für die großartige Hilfe!!

Ich werde mir dann die 140er Version kaufen. Muss nur noch checken, ob das auch so passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Wenn Du wirklich 140mm Lüfter an 120mm Plätzer verbauen willst, besorg Dir sowas:
Bitspower Ultimate Lüfteradapter/Fan Adapter 140mm auf 120mm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du wirklich 140mm Lüfter an 120mm Plätzer verbauen willst, besorg Dir sowas:
> Bitspower Ultimate Lüfteradapter/Fan Adapter 140mm auf 120mm schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Nach meiner Erfahrung minimiert das auch das Luftrauschen was sonst endstehen würden wenn die Luft durchlässe kleiner als das Rotorfeld sind.
Sie bringen aber nur dann was wenn nicht sowiso das Waben/Lochfeld auch für 140mm ausreicht.


----------



## John_Wick (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Was die Fractal Venturi HF-14 angeht kann ich nur sagen: Klasse Lüfter!
Habe das Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition und habe die drei ab Werk verbauten Lüfter durch Venturi HF-14 ersetzt.
Die zwei vorderen sind an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und laufen flüsterleise mit 5V.
Der hintere ist ans Board (ASRock Z170 Extreme 7+) angeschlossen und ist auf 700-800rpm runtergeregelt und zieht die Luft schön raus. Dabei hört man nur ein leises Luftrauschen was man definitiv nur dann hört wenn es absolut ruhig im Zimmer ist. 
Tolle Lüfter und die Leistung stimmt auch. Die Temperaturen in meinem Gehäuse und auf von meinen Komponenten sind erste Sahne. Die Grafikkarte (GTX 1070) kommt nicht über 65°C und meine CPU (i7 6700K geköpft mit nem Olymp als Kühler) kommt nicht über 55 - 60°C.


----------



## BreadBoy (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Habe mal nachgemessen. Passen leider nur 120mm Lüfter. Werde mir dann die Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland holen


----------



## amdahl (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Ich habe letztens ein System komplett mit 6 von diesen hier ausgestattet: Arctic F14 PWM PST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Lüfter sind völlig in Ordnung: Laufen Rund, keine Störgeräusche, die Fertigungsqualität ist auch in Ordnung. Das ist ab sofort mein persönlicher Preis-Leistungstipp. Gibts auch in 120mm.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Noctua redux bei beiden 120er und 140er beste P/L - ob man PWM oder die 3 Pin Variante nimmt sollte man vorher wissen, denn die PWM Modelle lassen sich auch per Spannung regeln nur brauchen diese eine höhere startspannung als die non PWM modelle. Bei der PWM- Ausführung gibts keine Störgerausche und der Regelbereich ist spitze, gehen sehr weit runter.


----------



## BreadBoy (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Oh man ...
Irgendwie würde ich ja alle gerne testen wollen. Aber ich will hier keine Lüftersammlung aufmachen .
Ich werde einfach mal mit meiner ersten Entscheidung für die Fractal Lüfter gehen. Wenn die mir nicht gefallen, probiere ich andere.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



BreadBoy schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach mal mit meiner ersten  Entscheidung für die Fractal Lüfter gehen. Wenn die mir nicht gefallen,  probiere ich andere.


Brauchst Du nicht, es geht nur ums Geld. Eine Handvoll Noiseblocker eLoop wären sündhaft teuer, HF 14 sind 
erträglich und Arctic F14 PST wären billig. Die Frage ist, ob man es mit den Arctic probiert, oder gleich richtig
Geld ausgibt.




amdahl schrieb:


> Arctic F14 PWM PST Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das ist ab sofort mein persönlicher Preis-Leistungstipp. Gibts auch in 120mm.


PCGH Leser wissen das. Ich empfehle sie schon lange und oft, wenn es nicht um höchste Silent Ansprüche geht.
Und nach oben hin, sollte man doch mal Reserven brauchen, weil das System zu warm wird, wird es dann lauter
als mit HF Lüftern, aber für das Geld sind es ziemlich gute Lüfter.

Aber hören Sie selber, es gibt Unterschiede, aber drei Arctic mit 5V sind leiser als zwei Fractal mit 7V
Arctic F14 PST: Arctic F14 PWM @ 140m3h / 100m3h / 60m3h / 100% / 70% / 40% by Der Kabelbinder | Free Listening on SoundCloud
Fractal HF 14: Fractal Venturi HF-14 @ 140m3h / 100m3h / 60m3h / 12V / 7V / 5V by Der Kabelbinder | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## BreadBoy (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

hmmmm.....
Ich will ja ein System, das so leise wie möglich ist und die Komponenten dabei möglichst kühl hält. 
So wie ich das verstehe, sind aber jetzt weder die Fractal noch die Arctic Lüfter wirklich absolut leise. 
Ist es dann vielleicht doch besser auf die Noctua/Noiseblocker zu setzen? 
Mir geht es wirklich mehr um die Lautstärke.


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Klar, wenn du es besonders leise willst und bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben kannst du das machen. Ich habe ja in meinem Rechner auch nur Lüfter im Preisbereich um 20€.
Die 5€ beispielsweise für die Arctic-Lüfter bringen dir schon einen Großteil des Ergebnisses, aber eben nicht ganz. Deshalb Preis-Leistungstipp, nicht absoluter Leistungssieger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*



BreadBoy schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe, sind aber jetzt weder die Fractal noch die Arctic Lüfter wirklich absolut leise.


Die leisesten Lüfter sind die HF 14, bezogen auf den Luftdurchsatz. Ob der Vorteil den dreifachen Preis gegenüber den Arctic rechtfertigt, war der Diskussionspunkt.


----------



## BreadBoy (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Gehäuselüfter 120mm und 140mm*

Ja, dann werden es wohl erst einmal die HF-14. Kann ich ja notfalls noch zurückschicken, falls ich überhaupt nicht damit klar komme.


----------

